# Bilder In ein GUI erstellen



## ana.medicc (7. Jan 2023)

Hey, 
also ich soll eine GUI erstellen, die eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Bildern projiziert. also zu beginn soll eine kleine Anzeige erscheinen, die fragt wie viele Musiker erstellt werden sollen und dann sollen diese quasi erscheinen. Und wenn man auf ein Button drückt sollen dann die Bilder geändert werden. Wie genau mache ich das alles ? 
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## mihe7 (7. Jan 2023)

Tja, da gibts halt viele bzw. mehrere Möglichkeiten. Deine Angaben sind allerdings "etwas" dünn. Beispielsweise könntest Du die Bilder mit (J)Labels darstellen, die Du in ein Panel mit GridLayout packst. Oder Du schreibst Dir eine Komponente, die ein Bild beliebig oft darstellt.


----------

